# CBS News May Drop Benghazi Bomb On Obama 10/27/2013



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One can only hope






10/27/2013


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Obama allowed Benghazi to happen and it was done on purpose. Muslims are allowed to accept help from Infidels during Jihad, but they must turn around and attack Infidels at the soonest possible time. That's what Benghazi was. It was an attack that was allowed because of the help alquida received in overthrowing Gaddafi.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There was rejoicing in the white house when the news of Benghazi came down. They had their "attack" that could posture the POTUS as being the hardened, macho, defender of the nation. 

Personally, . . . I believe it worked, . . . it bought him the votes he needed to remain in office as too many people were unwilling to "change horses in the middle of the battle" so to speak.

He cares nothing for no one except himself. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

CBS, Obama, Benghazi.... Not likely.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think that the Obama administration was caught unprepared, flatfooted, with it's pants down, etc. for any 911 anniversary attack anywhere in the world. I think the reason for the unpreparedness stems from their arrogance and naivete. Twenty years from now when the history of this period is written, the Obama administration will go down as one of the worst in the country's history.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

This just means it took the network over a year to come up with an even marginally plausible defense for the Obama administration. If someone has died recently and is unable to defend themselves it will be blamed on them, or someone they have enough dirt on to keep them quiet.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SecTec21 said:


> I think that the Obama administration was caught unprepared, flatfooted, with it's pants down, etc. for any 911 anniversary attack anywhere in the world. I think the reason for the unpreparedness stems from their arrogance and naivete. Twenty years from now when the history of this period is written, the Obama administration will go down as one of the worst in the country's history.


Delete the "one of" and I will agree completely.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

SecTec21 said:


> Twenty years from now when the history of this period is written, the Obama administration will go down as one of the worst in the country's history.


I dunno, completely depends on how the rest of his term goes. And probably more specifically the first and second terms of Hillary.

"He who controls the past controls the future. He who controls the present controls the past."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Delete the "one of" and I will agree completely.


If our nation survives his reign!


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is the preview:
Preview: Benghazi - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I dunno, completely depends on how the rest of his term goes. And probably more specifically the first and second terms of Hillary.


There have only been a handful of democrats following democrats, and at least one of those was due to an assassination. We have to keep the people believing that this system is bipartisan, and you can't do that if you keep the same parties in office all the time.

If Hillary or Biden (not sure which one makes me shudder more) have a chance at office it will probably be in 2020. I can't believe I just said 2020. I could swear just yesterday we were dealing with torn jeans and "Friends".


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> There have only been a handful of democrats following democrats, and at least one of those was due to an assassination. We have to keep the people believing that this system is bipartisan, and you can't do that if you keep the same parties in office all the time.
> 
> If Hillary or Biden (not sure which one makes me shudder more) have a chance at office it will probably be in 2020. I can't believe I just said 2020. I could swear just yesterday we were dealing with torn jeans and "Friends".


I dunno, I think we have reached the 'tipping point' on elections, especially with the Repugs gutting themselves daily and trying to sever their ties with the 'tea party'. Besides I'm afraid there will be enough multi-voters, deceased and illegals to push whoever has the D behind their name over the top, especially since the Repugs will run another non-conservative that really has no chance of winning.

It is not what I want, but it is what I fear will happen.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I dunno, I think we have reached the 'tipping point' on elections, especially with the Repugs gutting themselves daily and trying to sever their ties with the 'tea party'. Besides I'm afraid there will be enough multi-voters, deceased and illegals to push whoever has the D behind their name over the top, especially since the Repugs will run another non-conservative that really has no chance of winning.


I suppose that assumes the popular vote still had a chance of defining the outcome. The popular vote lets people believe they have a voice in the system. You go out for an hour, on one day, every four years, and you've done your democratic duty. Then the electoral college decides that you're an idiot and sways the vote... all of this is churned up by a media frenzy to reassure the populace that they still live in a democracy, that they still have a leash on their own government, and that somehow the politicians give a carp what we think.

People vote, and then they go about their day to day business. Numnutz like Sean Combs run propaganda campaigns to ensure that those people who want to do more are bullied by the voters into thinking that this is their one biggest responsibility and then their job is done. The federal government is too big and too well funded at this point to care one iota about your vote.

It's not what I want, but it's what I fear already happened.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

What ever the case might be when we or IF we get to the next election, we still have a few years of all this bs before anything really happens or any kind of furture outcome arises. By then the entire planet will probably be po'd at us cause it seems every other week another country is. And by that time it might be too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I suppose that assumes the popular vote still had a chance of defining the outcome. The popular vote lets people believe they have a voice in the system. You go out for an hour, on one day, every four years, and you've done your democratic duty. Then the electoral college decides that you're an idiot and sways the vote... all of this is churned up by a media frenzy to reassure the populace that they still live in a democracy, that they still have a leash on their own government, and that somehow the politicians give a carp what we think.
> 
> People vote, and then they go about their day to day business. Numnutz like Sean Combs run propaganda campaigns to ensure that those people who want to do more are bullied by the voters into thinking that this is their one biggest responsibility and then their job is done. The federal government is too big and too well funded at this point to care one iota about your vote.
> 
> It's not what I want, but it's what I fear already happened.


 pHave you ever sat down and really thought about what would happen if we went to a popular vote? This country would be done. California and the northeast would control this country. It's bad enough that they ALMOST control the country now. Mt vote in a presidential election is already just a token vote. The vote is always decided before polls close in my state. We don't need to do away with the electoral collage, we need to change it so the big as states don't hold as much sway as they do now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think there was rejoice.

To be honest I think it was swept right under the rug so the dictator could "move on" and enjoy his re election bid without distraction. Those who criticized his use of the "video" were ostracized like birthers and taking advantage of a crisis / deaths. Fact is that 47% cared about their entitlements not the deaths of 4 people and the attack on soverign soil of the United States.



dwight55 said:


> There was rejoicing in the white house when the news of Benghazi came down. They had their "attack" that could posture the POTUS as being the hardened, macho, defender of the nation.
> 
> Personally, . . . I believe it worked, . . . it bought him the votes he needed to remain in office as too many people were unwilling to "change horses in the middle of the battle" so to speak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just shocked that it took this long for a "witness" to come forward. 
Also, knowing you would probabaly die in a trajic accident, would you voice the truth? I know I would.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SecTec21 said:


> I think that the Obama administration was caught unprepared, flatfooted, with it's pants down, etc. for any 911 anniversary attack anywhere in the world. I think the reason for the unpreparedness stems from their arrogance and naivete. Twenty years from now when the history of this period is written, the Obama administration will go down as one of the worst in the country's history.


I'm wondering what history will say about the press carrying his water like they're doing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News Flash CBS reports it was Bush's fault.
20 years from now history will be rewritten Obama will be a god.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> News Flash CBS reports it was Bush's fault.
> 20 years from now history will be rewritten Obama will be a god.


Yes it's hard to imagine any thing coming out of CNN that isn't state sponsored love for the dictator.

Very little was ever followed up on the difference between Condi Rice and the hilda beast as sec of state. Condi reportedly surrounded herself and her people with black water type mercenaries at every chance - spending 10's of millions but at least it was paid to Americans. Hilda doled the money over to foreign / local contractors who paid the guards a pittance and made big profits.


----------

